# 2020 928 OAE vs leftover 2017 826 OXE



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

While getting some oil for my mower at a local dealer I noticed he has his final remaining previous generation machine on the floor, model 38805 826 OXE for $1299. It looks lonely.

Sitting next to it is a new generation 38840 928 OAE (black wheels, metal chute) for $1399

Both look snazzy to me.

With the 38805 being at least 3 years old now I think it should be discounted a little deeper than it is. Thoughts?

Or would you try to work a deal on the 38840?

Is this new generation head and shoulders better than the previous generation? Personally I don't mind the plastic parts as they have served reliably on thousands of units for almost 20 years (ie they are proven). 

I am assuming the engines are of equal quality too. LMK if you know otherwise


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

steel over plastic, leave the 3 year old where it sits, mark up wise there's not a lot only a few hundred between MSRP and cost , 

yes the plastic has a life time warranty, for cracking not stone damage .


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

$100 difference ??? I'd go for the 38840.


----------

